# Fetal Demise-Need your help



## vj_tiwari (Mar 25, 2010)

HI All,

Need your help for coding "Fetal Demise/death" 

*Dx*: is Fetal Demise.

*HPI*: Pt denies vaginal bleeding or spotting at this time, she has two prior US one which showed gestationI sac and one showed that there was no cardiac activity ma setting where there was no appropriate oubling of her Beta quaint. She sts that she really wanted this baby and wants to know if she ha/a viable pregnancy. 

*LMP*: Nov 26, 2009   (*D*ate *o*f *s*ervice 01 Feb 10). 

*US*: Single IUP with no cardiac activity with adnexa not well visualized due to bowel gas c/w embryonic demise 

So can I code like 632 OR 779.9 or 646.90. Please revert ASAP.

Thanks in advance.

VJ.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 25, 2010)

632 is the correct code for "early fetal death before completio of 22 weeks' gestation with retention of dead fetus" (quoted from ICD)


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you very much Lisa.


----------

